# NanoPi Neo



## TTKDroid (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I found this SBC called NanoPi Neo (http://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69&product_id=132&limit=100). It is a $10 SBC and I would like to run FreeBSD on it.

I believe there is no FreeBSD image available for it so I would like to know if there is any documentation/guide on how to create a FreeBSD image to run on this thing. 

I would like to learn how it is done and potentially do it myself (alone or with the help of keen FreeBSD community members)


----------



## aragats (Mar 10, 2018)

The closest candidate would be Banana Pi image from the official page. Not sure which flavors of Banana Pi are supported, but Banana Pi M2+ has exactly the same CPU: H3 Cortex-A7. You can also try development snapshots.


----------



## TTKDroid (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks aragats, I will have a look on it. Found this article: 

*Porting FreeBSD to a new ARM Board *
https://www.bidouilliste.com/blog/2015/11/27/Porting-FreeBSD-to-a-new-ARM-Board-Part-1/


----------



## TTKDroid (Mar 13, 2018)

Did a little bit more research and found my north.

*https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Allwinner*


----------

